# Bar Pricing for Banquets



## Stephanie Laico (Dec 27, 2018)

I am looking for some advice on pricing an open bar for banquets at an event facility. We have our own on-site restaurant, bar, and catering department, and are re-vamping our catering/banquet menus to reflect higher quality food and hospitality. At this time, we do not have a bar manager (just bartenders) nor anyone working at the property who is well-versed on beverage pricing for banquets, and we have a few banquets coming up that are requesting open bars. Until we find the right bev-ops manager candidate, I am still trying to keep our beverage side of the business profitable. I have worked in country clubs that have charged a flat rate per guest OR based on consumption for banquets... however, my domain is in the kitchen, not the bar--so, I am feeling stumped on what kind of bar "packages" we should offer. I at least need something to offer to the people who have inquired about or already booked small events with us. So, I have some questions. Any and all help is greatly appreciated!!! 

Can anyone help elaborate on what appropriate mark-ups for a banquet bar might be? 
Should we charge separately for the bartender? Per hour? 
Do we accept cash tips for the bartender or add a 15-20% gratuity to their total bar bill? 
How would we price a flat rate bar (assuming we could offer different "tiers" of alcohol) vs pricing a bar based on consumption? 
If we were to charge on consumption, should we always start with full bottles of spirits and then count up what was used at the end of the event?
How about coffee and soda? I thought maybe it would be best to do cans of soda at the bar and charge those on consumption? 
Is there a book or specific resource anyone can point to that would help me to learn the beverage operations and pricing a little better? 

Thanks!!!


----------

